# PetSmart - $2 per gallon tank w/ hood & light included



## Chester (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Went there today and was able to pick up 11 Otos for $11. Never buy fish there, but it was too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

MrAlmostWrong said:


> Went there today and was able to pick up 11 Otos for $11. Never buy fish there, but it was too good of a deal to pass up.


I love their $1 sale for Otos! I always lose a few I the first day, after that they are golden! I think it's just the stress of shipping and several new environment. I may have to go pickup another dozen for my 55!


----------



## Fishbowling (Jan 7, 2013)

I picked up three otos last time they were on sale, and all three have survived thus far (through two tank moves AND a bout of ich in the span of two weeks, no less). They are certainly troupers...last ones I got didn't make it a week, but they never looked nearly as healthy as my current otos, in the store or in my tank.

There will be a 10gal in my immediate future, definitely. Late fathers day gift to myself.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang, I missed it. And I like our local PetSmart... They usually have healthy things, and the staff is fairly knowledgeable. I haven't yet gotten a sick fish from them, and their bettas are usually healthy.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I just got hired at petsmart. Thankfully keeping fish since I was seven and this forum I got a bit of knowledge I can use haha. Petsmart in general is better than petco. But can't beat the whole in the wall lfs


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Betta132 said:


> Dang, I missed it. And I like our local PetSmart... They usually have healthy things, and the staff is fairly knowledgeable. I haven't yet gotten a sick fish from them, and their bettas are usually healthy.


How did you miss it? Mine says the sale runs through July 21st.


----------



## Neptoon'd (Apr 21, 2013)

I just bought a 5g Fluval Edge yesterday on sale there for $30 off! I've wanted one for so long, even making trips there to see if one came in as a return. Getting one on sale is good enough though. And they started carrying a larger variety of packaged plants, so I picked up some staurogyne repens and a betta to go in the new tank. The fish in the display tanks at mine can be hit or miss. The betta though, you can usually get a nice healthy one. The one my daughter picked out last night (a gorgeous blue VT) was on sale for $2.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Too bad it doesn't include Hawaii


----------



## Quifish (May 9, 2013)

I was just at the Mililani one yesterday and the edge was on sale. I don't remember the exact price, but you can call. They had the two dollar a gallon poster up, but didn't pay much attention to it because I was there to buy cat food.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Got lucky since my Petsmart gets their fish on Thursdays. Was able to pick up another 14 Otos for $14!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like it may include some 'odd' sizes too, my local had a 40 breeder marked $80


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

jbrady33 said:


> Looks like it may include some 'odd' sizes too, my local had a 40 breeder marked $80


 I picked up the 40 gallon breeder with light and versatop for $83 after tax this past weekend. I'm not setting it up until we move in our new apartment next month but I'm getting everything together. My stand I order for it from petco arrived at my apartment today, im going to pick it up from the office when I get off as it wieghs 74lbs lol. It was a great deal though at $135 with free shipping for a nice solid stand for a 40 gallon breeder. I will let you know how solid it is after I put it together but from what I have researched and the wieght of it, it is a super solid stand. http://www.petco.com/product/101395/Aquatic-Fundamentals-5065-Gallon-Upright-Aquarium-Stand.aspx
I just realized it is now on sale for $152 so I really got it for a steal last week(=


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just finished putting it together. Assembly was a breeze!!! And the stand is super super sturdy!


----------

